#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм и наука >  > > >  >  >  отличие науки и буддизма

## Дмитрий Рыбаков

В институте говорили, что чем больше знаешь, тем больше не знаешь. При этом рисовали светлый круг знаний, который как-бы находится в темном лесу незнания.  Чем больше круг, тем длиннее его периметр и тем больше его соприкосновение с неизвестным. То есть мир видится бесконечным тёмным лесом неведения, в котором лесорубы пытаются прорубить светлую полянку. В результате получается, что что-бы что-то новое понять, нужна большая куча ученых, специалистов и толкователей. И чем дальше, тем больше этих ученых необходимо. И до каких сможет подняться научно-технических прогресс с такой философией? - большой вопрос. Вполне возможно, что в некотором будущем все так запутается, что никто ничего не сможет объяснить. 





> Брайан Дэвис "Куда движется математика?" http://elementy.ru/lib/164681/164685
> Решение задачи, формулируемой в нескольких предложениях, занимает десятки тысяч страниц текста. Доказательство целиком и последовательно не записано, скорее всего записано никогда не будет и, наконец, не может быть полностью понято ни одним отдельно взятым индивидом. Полученные результаты, тем не менее, важны и широко используются при решении различных задач в рамках теории групп, при этом их корректность остается под большим вопросом.


Вот тут возникает отличие науки от буддизма. Буддизм считает, что коренной проблемой является неведение относительно природы вещей. И устранение неведения является основной работой адептов над собой. Картина получается обратная -- темная поляна неведения в мире, наполненом смыслом и светом. Задача адепта - искоренить неведение, что бы увидеть естественную истину. И что будет, когда неведение будет устранено ? -- жизнь станет легче, понятнее, осмысленнее. Как вам такая мысль ?

По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?

----------

Фил (13.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

Природа вещей - до мыслей, там , где нет дуализма . То, что Вы предлагаете, возможно, будет в основе какой-нибудь новой философии, но понять природу вещей все равно не поможет  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Природа вещей - до мыслей, там , где нет дуализма . То, что Вы предлагаете, возможно, будет в основе какой-нибудь новой философии, но понять природу вещей все равно не поможет


тут вопрос принципиальный -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?

----------


## Фил

> тут вопрос принципиальный -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


 Как номиналист я рассматриваю науку и буддизм как конкретные культурные явления, которые мы имеем на сегодняшний момент. 
Сейчас в науке, помимо эпистемологических проблем (т.е. то что Вы описали, чем больше знаешь - тем больше не знаешь), наука занимается только материей. И на мой взгляд "философская наука", "медицинская наука", "научная психология" - это игра слов.
Принято так называть. Деятельность медиков принято называть - наука. Хотя в принципе и деятельность музыканта с тем же успехом можно называть - наука. И называли так раньше.

На сегодняшний момент буддизм и наука не совпадают по области применения ну вообще.
Однако! Почитав например про принятый сейчас в науке генезис Вселенной лучше осознаешь, что нет ни одного статического состояния. О какой субстанции можно говорить если все постоянно куда то летит, расширяется, рождается, умирает да еще к тому же с точки зрения возраста Вселенной все это за микросекунды происходит.....

----------

Алик (13.03.2015), Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> В институте говорили, что чем больше знаешь, тем больше не знаешь. При этом рисовали светлый круг знаний, который как-бы находится в темном лесу незнания.  Чем больше круг, тем длиннее его периметр и тем больше его соприкосновение с неизвестным. То есть мир видится бесконечным тёмным лесом неведения, в котором лесорубы пытаются прорубить светлую полянку. В результате получается, что что-бы что-то новое понять, нужна большая куча ученых, специалистов и толкователей. И чем дальше, тем больше этих ученых необходимо. И до каких сможет подняться научно-технических прогресс с такой философией? - большой вопрос. Вполне возможно, что в некотором будущем все так запутается, что никто ничего не сможет объяснить. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот тут возникает отличие науки от буддизма. Буддизм считает, что коренной проблемой является неведение относительно природы вещей. И устранение неведения является основной работой адептов над собой. Картина получается обратная -- темная поляна неведения в мире, наполненом смыслом и светом. Задача адепта - искоренить неведение, что бы увидеть естественную истину. И что будет, когда неведение будет устранено ? -- жизнь станет легче, понятнее, осмысленнее. Как вам такая мысль ?
> 
> По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


  Просто Буддизм предлагает универсальное решение - спонтанное знание просветленного ума! Этот ум не гоняется за массивом знаний,, которые что то определят на каком то временном отрезке эволюции,а потом потребуются новые решения .Этому уму возвращен изначальный потенциал,и он имеет свойство всепроникающей мудрости и способен распознавать подоплеку различных систем знаний, понимая для чего они созданы!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.03.2015), Фил (13.03.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Просто Буддизм предлагает универсальное решение - спонтанное знание просветленного ума! Этот ум не гоняется за массивом знаний,, которые что то определят на каком то временном отрезке эволюции,а потом потребуются новые решения .Этому уму возвращен изначальный потенциал,и он имеет свойство всепроникающей мудрости и способен распознавать подоплеку различных систем знаний, понимая для чего они созданы!


почему же наука не предлагает  "спонтанное знание " ?

----------


## Нико

> почему же наука не предлагает  "спонтанное знание " ?


Наверное, потому, что его невозможно рассмотреть под микроскопом или высчитать математически?

----------

Алик (13.03.2015), Фил (13.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В институте говорили, что чем больше знаешь, тем больше не знаешь.


А мои буддийские учителя, обретенные уже после университета и прочей чепухи, учат так: *"Постигаешь главное [высшее] - автоматически постигаешь и все остальное"*

... Правда это утверждается именно в Дзогчене, поэтому "за всю Одессу" за весь "буддизЬм" говорить не буду.

_(Прошу также обратить внимание на терминологию в данном наставлении: не "понимаешь", а именно "постигаешь". Это важно)_




> То есть мир видится бесконечным тёмным лесом неведения, в котором лесорубы пытаются прорубить светлую полянку. В результате получается, что что-бы что-то новое понять, нужна большая куча ученых, специалистов и толкователей.


В Тибете тоже существует нечто подобное. И называется оно "Школа Гелуг".  :Smilie: 




> И что будет, когда неведение будет устранено ? -- жизнь станет легче, понятнее, осмысленнее.


И не надейтесь!  :Smilie:  Все останется таким, как и прежде. Кстати, это не моя придумка, а слова Будды (тот еще тролль был!)




> По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


Вот ровно до тех пор, пока люди будут задаваться схожими вопросами, содержащими множественные "и": "наука и буддизм", "одно и другое", то есть использовать "философствование", "классификации" и прочее добро, упирающееся в основную проблему - двойственное мышление - и будет существовать Сансара.

 :Smilie:  Подумайте над этим на досуге (вместо того, чтобы сидеть и сравнивать писюлек с пальцем - то есть науку и Дхарму). Это гораздо более продуктивное занятие.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.03.2015)

----------


## Алик

> почему же наука не предлагает  "спонтанное знание " ?


Потому, что нет никакого " спонтанного знания". Это только выдумки рассудка. А наука штука серьезная. :Smilie:  Хотя, современной науке только лет сто пятьдесят( когда там электричество научились добывать и нефть жечь) , а буддизму - две с половиной тысячи. Кто знает, может когда-нибудь наука и буддизм пеереплюнет( хотя - тогда это уже будет не наука, а что-то гармоничное и вдохновляющее  :Smilie:  )..

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> А мои буддийские учителя, обретенные уже после университета и прочей чепухи, учат так: *"Постигаешь главное [высшее] - автоматически постигаешь и все остальное"*
> 
> ... Правда это утверждается именно в Дзогчене, поэтому "за всю Одессу" за весь "буддизЬм" говорить не буду.
> 
> _(Прошу также обратить внимание на терминологию в данном наставлении: не "понимаешь", а именно "постигаешь". Это важно)_
> 
> 
> 
> В Тибете тоже существует нечто подобное. И называется оно "Школа Гелуг". 
> ...


Ну и как , постигли то самое одно? Хотите об этом поговорить ?

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Хотите об этом поговорить ?


Нет. Ни с Вами, ни с кем-то еще из участником форума - не хочу. Во-первых, присутствующие не имеют никакого отношения к моей личной практике; во-вторых - такие вещи вообще публично не обсуждаются. 

Ну а уж переливать из пустого в порожнее на тему "наука и(!) буддизЬм" - увольте...

Обратитесь, к примеру, к Филу - он с удовольствием Вас поддержит в общении!  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.03.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


Наука, изучающая буддизм, есть - буддология.
Буддизму обнимать науку особых причин, вроде, нет и как раз поэтому буддизм с наукой совместим прекрасно, 
буддизм научному методу не противоречит, физик-буддист или математик-буддист это нормально, никого не парит  :Smilie: 
Буддолог может быть буддистом, а может и не быть - это вопрос его личного выбора, ни на научную карьеру, 
ни на буддийскую реализацию совмещение само по себе повлиять не должно никак.

----------


## Амир

> По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


Это как муху с котлетами, совместить можно, но толку мало. Буддизм и наука отличаются в своей основе:
1. наука пытается описать мир путём его моделирования и, априори, что модель не соответствует оригиналу, она за тем и создаётся, что бы быть понятной и операбельной. За эту возможность лёгкого понимания и оперирования приходится платить тем, что рано или поздно модель "перестаёт работать", что вызывает в науке кризис и создание новой "уточнённой" модели. 
2. буддизм, напротив, чётко постулирует, что "существующее не описуемо" и учит исходя из этого. Всё учение построено на метафорах, которые являются не более, чем "указующими на реально существующее пальцами". А далее уже тот кто способен, видит суть, а кто нет, спорит о пальцах.
В итоге, с научным подходом буддизм не постигнуть, а вот с буддийским легко можно постигнуть любую науку понимая её ограниченность.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.03.2015), Дэнни (13.03.2015), Фил (13.03.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> В итоге, с научным подходом буддизм не постигнуть,


Какие проблемы есть у буддологии с буддизом?




> а вот с буддийским легко можно постигнуть любую науку понимая её ограниченность.


И много людей буддийским подходом "биномов Ньютона" постигло?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Нет. Ни с Вами, ни с кем-то еще из участником форума - не хочу. Во-первых, присутствующие не имеют никакого отношения к моей личной практике; во-вторых - такие вещи вообще публично не обсуждаются. 
> 
> Ну а уж переливать из пустого в порожнее на тему "наука и(!) буддизЬм" - увольте...
> 
> Обратитесь, к примеру, к Филу - он с удовольствием Вас поддержит в общении!


Самый скромный из махасиддх  :Smilie: ))) мож тогда удалите сообщения из темы раз не хотите ? Или это такое замаскированние желание об этом говорить и сопротивляться и отнекиваться )

----------

Дэнни (13.03.2015), Фил (13.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Какие проблемы есть у буддологии с буддизом?
> 
> 
> 
> И много людей буддийским подходом "биномов Ньютона" постигло?


Буддология изучает то как изучают буддизм.
С буддийским подходом можно постичь, что бином Ньютона и сакура в цвету одинаково ни о чем.

----------


## Фил

> Самый скромный из махасиддх ))) мож тогда удалите сообщения из темы раз не хотите ? Или это такое замаскированние желание об этом говорить и сопротивляться и отнекиваться )


Еврей прав, кто знает - тот не говорит!

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (13.03.2015)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Самый скромный из махасиддх ))) мож тогда удалите сообщения из темы раз не хотите ? Или это такое замаскированние желание об этом говорить и сопротивляться и отнекиваться )


Вы либо чего-то очень сильно недопонимаете (не знаете), либо сознательно передергиваете.

Когда Вы вдруг(!) перевели разговор с науки на "постиг ли я то самое одно?" - то есть съехали на мою скромную персону, я Вам указал, что не уполномочен обсуждать результаты личной практики с кем-то, кроме моих учителей. Опосредованно говоря - это не Вашего ума заботы. 

А если Вам такие ваджрные обязательства (самайи) непонятны или неизвестны - это не моя проблема.

По поводу же "науки и(!) буддизЬма", чему, собственно, и посвящен Ваш вопрос, я уже ответил. Повторить?




> ... ровно до тех пор, пока люди будут задаваться схожими вопросами, содержащими множественные "и": "наука и буддизм", "одно и другое", то есть использовать "философствование", "классификации" и прочее добро, упирающееся в основную проблему - двойственное мышление - и будет существовать Сансара.
> 
> Подумайте над этим на досуге (вместо того, чтобы сидеть и сравнивать писюлек с пальцем - то есть науку и Дхарму). Это гораздо более продуктивное занятие.


*Точка.*

Вопросы?

----------


## Крымский

> Буддология изучает то как изучают буддизм.


И как, и кто, и что с чем  :Smilie: 




> С буддийским подходом можно постичь, что бином Ньютона и сакура в цвету одинаково ни о чем.


Безусловно, но это можно постичь и без буддизма! 
А вот "биномы Ньютона" без науки что-то буддисты не осилили, судя по истории XIX - XX века  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (13.03.2015)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Вы либо чего-то очень сильно недопонимаете (не знаете), либо сознательно передергиваете.
> 
> Когда Вы вдруг(!) перевели разговор с науки на "постиг ли я то самое одно?" - то есть съехали на мою скромную персону, я Вам указал, что не уполномочен обсуждать результаты личной практики с кем-то, кроме моих учителей. Опосредованно говоря - это не Вашего ума заботы. 
> 
> А если Вам такие ваджрные обязательства (самайи) непонятны или неизвестны - это не моя проблема.
> 
> По поводу же "науки и(!) буддизЬма", чему, собственно, и посвящен Ваш вопрос, я уже ответил. Повторить?
> 
> 
> ...


Да вопросов масса, раз тут специалист завелся. Давайте делайте отдельную тему, я там задам. Нефик флудить тут.

----------


## Дэнни

> почему же наука не предлагает  "спонтанное знание " ?


А очень просто потому, что как заметила Нико , невозможно просчитать методами науки само явление спонтанности , вернее можно сделать  умозрительное теоретическое построение, но соотнестись с чем то внешним, как это построение, можно только искусственно, то есть каким то дополнительным наслоением ,ум же сам в себе уже имеет универсальные качества , которые делают излишними все дополнительные наслоения,которые только искажают его изначально чистую природу.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> Потому, что нет никакого " спонтанного знания". Это только выдумки рассудка. А наука штука серьезная. Хотя, современной науке только лет сто пятьдесят( когда там электричество научились добывать и нефть жечь) , а буддизму - две с половиной тысячи. Кто знает, может когда-нибудь наука и буддизм пеереплюнет( хотя - тогда это уже будет не наука, а что-то гармоничное и вдохновляющее  )..


Как наука может переплюнуть то, чем постоянно вдохновляется и ходит вокруг  да около этого.Спонтанное знание- это не выдумки рассудка  , это следствия  механизма действия основополагающих  мудростей просветления!

----------


## Дэнни

> Наука, изучающая буддизм, есть - буддология.
> Буддизму обнимать науку особых причин, вроде, нет и как раз поэтому буддизм с наукой совместим прекрасно, 
> буддизм научному методу не противоречит, физик-буддист или математик-буддист это нормально, никого не парит 
> Буддолог может быть буддистом, а может и не быть - это вопрос его личного выбора, ни на научную карьеру, 
> ни на буддийскую реализацию совмещение само по себе повлиять не должно никак.


На карьеру может повлиять  заметно ,если совмещать  "от души", что называется! :Smilie:

----------


## Крымский

> На карьеру может повлиять  заметно ,если совмещать  "от души", что называется!


А если без души? 
Совмещать, как говорится "анатман", и достичь заметных успехов на научном поприще, имея правильные воззрения, правильную речь, правильное поведение и образ жизни?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

> А если без души? 
> Совмещать, как говорится "анатман", и достичь заметных успехов на научном поприще, имея правильные воззрения, правильную речь, правильное поведение и образ жизни?


Если бы буддологи однозначно интерпретировали свою природу по принципу "анатман" сразу бы стали более буддистами , нежели буддологами! :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Если бы буддологи однозначно интерпретировали свою природу по принципу "анатман" сразу бы стали более буддистами , нежели буддологами!


А вот и нет! "Анатман" есть не только в буддизме же  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Фундаментальное отличие - это отличие знания-описания от знания-предписания, см.:


> В нашей культурной традиции термин “познание” обозначает совокупность всех процессов, посредством которых информация извлекается, перекодируется, усиливается и используется опять-таки для получения новой информации. Фактически мы наблюдаем бесконечный процесс приращения информации, сопровождающийся периодической “переоценкой ценностей”, изменяющей только способы извлечения и перекодировки информации, но не затрагивающей саму сущность предмета познания. Объяснение факта само становится фактом, требующим объяснения, и так до бесконечности. Информация извлекается, накапливается и трансформируется исключительно благодаря существованию строго определенной “дистанции” между предметом и субъектом познания. Предмет познания с необходимостью должен быть “отделен”, отнесен “вовне”, и, таким образом, формируется некоторая совокупность таких “дистанций”, в конечном счете крайне жестко определяющая само существование субъекта познания, т. е. человека. Так через познание обретается определенность познающего и ускользает смысл самого процесса познания, ибо если бы таковой существовал, то в какой-то момент всякое познание окончилось бы, извлечение информации прекратилось бы и человек, вполне удовлетворенный осуществленным, рассеялся бы, как страшный сон.
>  Вместе с тем необходимо обратить внимание читателя на то, что существовали и существуют и поныне культурные традиции, в рамках которых познание не имеет ничего общего с информированностью, а функционирует исключительно как способность к уподоблению, как способность каждое мгновение жизни строить самого себя по некоемому образцу, модели, эталону. Дело здесь, собственно говоря, заключается в том, что существует разница между интерпретацией данных чувственного восприятия и чистым, нерефлексируемым исполнением. Причем понятно, что здесь имеет смысл говорить уже не о данных чувственного восприятия, а о формообразующих факторах, неизбежным и неотвратимым образом определяющих само существование человека. Наблюдая, мы распознаем явление, находим ему место в системе наших представлений, так или иначе анализируем, запоминаем и наконец вписываем это явление в нашу общую картину мира. Попытаемся, однако, представить себе культурную традицию, в которой процесс приращения информации как таковой совершенно отсутствует. Восприятие здесь — посредник между образом и действием. Даже более того, оно неотделимо от образа, и соответственно действие является как бы продолжением образа. Выражение рождает ответное выражение, в то время как в нашей культуре один знак рождает его интерпретацию, т. е. фактически перекодировку. Взаимная функциональная связанность образа и субъекта, его фиксирующего, порождает их взаимную обратимость. Все вещи оказываются взаимообратимыми, а восприятие как таковое отсутствует, уступая место спонтанному отклику, выражающему всеобщую выраженность вещей. По существу, отклик вторичен, однако взаимообратимость вещей стирает различия между первичным и вторичным. Повторение превращается в уникальный акт творения. Взаимная обратимость вещей нарушает границы между ними, и все оказывается сцепленным в единый “Великий Ком”. О знании человека, погруженного в такую культурную традицию, В. С. Семенцов пишет: “...это знание, будучи по своей природе неописуемым, не излагается, а предписывается. В современных терминах можно было бы сказать, что подобное знание задастся не в виде описания, а при помощи алгоритма. Оно требует не понимания (не только одноразового понимания), а реализации; оно должно быть определенным образом сделано”.
> 
> В.Б.Коробов. Опыт функционального описания буддийской дхьяны

----------

Савелов Александр (05.10.2017)

----------


## Нико

> А вот и нет! "Анатман" есть не только в буддизме же


А где он ещё есть, по Вашим сведениям? В паре-тройке индийских школ?

----------

Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> А где он ещё есть, по Вашим сведениям? В паре-тройке индийских школ?


В научном атеизме же  :Smilie: 
Там и "душа", и "я" гипотетичны и нуждаются в доказательствах существования, которые по понятной причине добыть сложновато  :Smilie:

----------

Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В научном атеизме же 
> Там и "душа", и "я" гипотетичны и нуждаются в доказательствах существования, которые по понятной причине добыть сложновато


Материализьм -- это слишком примитивная гипотеза, имхо). Буддизмом опровергаемая.

----------

Дэнни (14.03.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Материализьм -- это слишком примитивная гипотеза, имхо). Буддизмом опровергаемая.


Материализм необязателен и тоже гипотетичен и для научного атеизма, и для научного скептицизма  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Материализм необязателен и тоже гипотетичен и для научного атеизма, и для научного скептицизма


Поясните?

----------


## Крымский

> Поясните?


Скептицизм предписывает сомневаться в любых утверждениях, не имеющих эмпирических доказательств.
Научный скептицизм это часть современной методологии науки.
Таким образом научный скептицизм встроен в научный атеизм.
Для скептика материализм существует в тех же границах доказуемого, что и остальные системы и учения,
никакой отдельной исключительной ценности он не имеет.

----------

Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Скептицизм предписывает сомневаться в любых утверждениях, не имеющих эмпирических доказательств.
> Научный скептицизм это часть современной методологии науки.
> Таким образом научный скептицизм встроен в научный атеизм.
> Для скептика материализм существует в тех же границах доказуемого, что и остальные системы и учения,
> никакой отдельной исключительной ценности он не имеет.


Научный скептицизм непоследователен и используется для опровержения догм оппонентов, чтобы протащить свою.
Как глава секты - деньги это зло, поэтому несите их все мне. 
Другого я не знаю, по крайне мере, иначе скептик суть прасангик.

А вот Вы же написали: не имеющих эмпирических доказательств?
А кто эмпирические доказательства доказывать будет?
Это "христианские атеисты"  :Smilie:

----------


## Алик

> Как наука может переплюнуть то, чем постоянно вдохновляется и ходит вокруг  да около этого.Спонтанное знание- это не выдумки рассудка  , это следствия  механизма действия основополагающих  мудростей просветления!


"следствия  механизма действия основополагающих  мудростей просветления!"  )  Эк Вы завернули - обычно это интуицией называют. Но, как только Вы что-то называете - то тут же теряете это :Smilie: .

----------


## Крымский

> Другого я не знаю, по крайне мере, иначе скептик суть прасангик.


Ну, "на Западе" сейчас модно парасангику разновидностью скептицизма изображать, да  :Smilie:  




> А кто эмпирические доказательства доказывать будет?


Тот, кто хочет утверждать, это его обязанность доказывать истинность своего утверждения  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.03.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, "на Западе" сейчас модно парасангику разновидностью скептицизма изображать, да


Это отъявленное заблуждение о прасангике).

----------

Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Крымский

> Это отъявленное заблуждение о прасангике).


Мне тоже так кажется, но книжки и статьи публикуются, "популярный буддизм" успешно культивирует синтез научного скептицизма и парасангики 
в лице разных "шелдонов куперов" в майках "Освободите Тибет!" и "Радужное Тигле", окрашенных в цвета текущего настроения хозяина  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (14.03.2015), Нико (14.03.2015), Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Ну, "на Западе" сейчас модно парасангику разновидностью скептицизма изображать, да  
> 
> 
> 
> Тот, кто хочет утверждать, это его обязанность доказывать истинность своего утверждения


Дело в том, что то что называлось скептицизмом лет так 2000 тому назад очень похоже на прасангику, а то что называется скептицизмом сейчас очень на похоже не то что называлось скептицизмом 2000 лет тому назад с точностью до наоборот. Сейчас это догматизм с нигилизмом.

Так вот этот "научный скептицизм" пусть и доказывает, раз утверждает эксперимент в качестве критерия  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Мне тоже так кажется, но книжки и статьи публикуются, "популярный буддизм" успешно культивирует синтез научного скептицизма и парасангики 
> в лице разных "шелдонов куперов" в майках "Освободите Тибет!" и "Радужное Тигле", окрашенных в цвета текущего настроения хозяина


Поэтому буддистов и воспринимают как атеистов-нигилистов.

----------


## Рэлпей

> В институте говорили, что чем больше знаешь, тем больше не знаешь. При этом рисовали светлый круг знаний, который как-бы находится в темном лесу незнания.  Чем больше круг, тем длиннее его периметр и тем больше его соприкосновение с неизвестным. То есть мир видится бесконечным тёмным лесом неведения, в котором лесорубы пытаются прорубить светлую полянку. В результате получается, что что-бы что-то новое понять, нужна большая куча ученых, специалистов и толкователей. И чем дальше, тем больше этих ученых необходимо. И до каких сможет подняться научно-технических прогресс с такой философией? - большой вопрос. Вполне возможно, что в некотором будущем все так запутается, что никто ничего не сможет объяснить. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот тут возникает отличие науки от буддизма. Буддизм считает, что коренной проблемой является неведение относительно природы вещей. И устранение неведения является основной работой адептов над собой. Картина получается обратная -- темная поляна неведения в мире, наполненом смыслом и светом. Задача адепта - искоренить неведение, что бы увидеть естественную истину. И что будет, когда неведение будет устранено ? -- жизнь станет легче, понятнее, осмысленнее. Как вам такая мысль ?
> 
> По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


Наука ограничена, научными теориями, наука, политика контролируется извне как и общественное мнение. Наука - проявление мирского и сансарического, а Дхарма вне всех этих вещей сразу. Так что совмещать эти вещи не вижу вообще смысла, иначе бы можно было таким же образом совмещать политику и искусство с Дхармой, как и науку.

----------


## Крымский

> Дело в том, что то что называлось скептицизмом лет так 2000 тому назад очень похоже на прасангику ...


Вот с этим я согласен как раз. Мне кажется, научный скептицизм убежал так далеко по дорожке на стадионе, что можно уже его не догонять, он сам из-за спины скоро появится  :Smilie: 




> Поэтому буддистов и воспринимают как атеистов-нигилистов.


Во-первых, это красиво (и удобно)  :Smilie: 
Мне кажется, эти попытки могут принести небезынтересные плоды, полезные людям.
Мутации и "парад уродов" рано или поздно приведут к появлению вполне жизнеспособных здоровых ростков.

----------

Фил (14.03.2015)

----------


## Дэнни

> А вот и нет! "Анатман" есть не только в буддизме же


Ну  у этого карьериста  совмещение же  буддологической карьеры! :Smilie:

----------


## Дэнни

> "следствия  механизма действия основополагающих  мудростей просветления!"  )  Эк Вы завернули - обычно это интуицией называют. Но, как только Вы что-то называете - то тут же теряете это.


Ну это и есть развернутая классификация основополагающих видов мудрости! :Smilie:  Когда они проявляються искуственно называть что то чем то, нет необходимости!

----------


## Юрлинг

> В институте говорили, что чем больше знаешь, тем больше не знаешь. При этом рисовали светлый круг знаний, который как-бы находится в темном лесу незнания.  Чем больше круг, тем длиннее его периметр и тем больше его соприкосновение с неизвестным. То есть мир видится бесконечным тёмным лесом неведения, в котором лесорубы пытаются прорубить светлую полянку. В результате получается, что что-бы что-то новое понять, нужна большая куча ученых, специалистов и толкователей. И чем дальше, тем больше этих ученых необходимо. И до каких сможет подняться научно-технических прогресс с такой философией? - большой вопрос. Вполне возможно, что в некотором будущем все так запутается, что никто ничего не сможет объяснить. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вот тут возникает отличие науки от буддизма. Буддизм считает, что коренной проблемой является неведение относительно природы вещей. И устранение неведения является основной работой адептов над собой. Картина получается обратная -- темная поляна неведения в мире, наполненом смыслом и светом. Задача адепта - искоренить неведение, что бы увидеть естественную истину. И что будет, когда неведение будет устранено ? -- жизнь станет легче, понятнее, осмысленнее. Как вам такая мысль ?
> 
> По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


И наука, и буддизм - слишком широкие понятия, которые можно трактовать по-разному. Чуть-чуть сужу рамки, и под наукой буду понимать естественные науки, в первую очередь, физику. А под буддизмом - тибетский буддизм, точнее то, что я о нем знаю.

На мой взгляд, у науки и буддизма много схожего. 
1. Эксперимент. Опора на эмпирический опыт. В науке это эксперимент, в буддизме - "внутренний духовный эксперимент", результат наблюдения практиком своего ума.
Есть, правда, существенное различие, что в науке результаты экспериментов объективны, т.е. могут быть предъявлены любому. В наше время любой может щелкнуть выключателем и убедиться в существовании электричества. А в буддизме нет - практик должен сам потрудиться, чтобы проверить существуют или нет буддийские реализации.
2. Вера. Здесь тоже есть сходство. В науке тоже есть определенный элемент веры: ученые верят в честность своих коллег, если нет оснований полагать обратное. Верят, что другие  ученые, как правило, не фальсифицируют данные. На самом деле, фальсификации, конечно же, бывают, но не буду отвлекаться. То же самое и в буддизме: здесь вера, в первую очередь, в то, что существуют(существовали) практики, достигшие с помощью буддийских методов тех или иных реализаций.
3. Философия. Ну, в принципе, ученый может придерживаться любого мировоззрения: буддийского, христианского, атеистического, эзотерического и пр. Любое мировоззрение не противоречит научной деятельности. Но могу сказать, что многие философские идеи, возникшие в  физике(особенно после появления квантовой механики) очень хорошо согласуются с буддийской философией.

Относительно неведения: Вы сами написали, что "в буддизме коренной проблемой является неведение относительно природы вещей". То есть имеется в виду не любое неведение. Например, неведение в отношении уравнений Максвелла коренной проблемой не является. А речь идет о некоторых определенных типах неведения: например, неведение относительно страдательной природы вещей. Поэтому противоречия нет. Просто у науки и буддизма разные области познания и они разное неведение устраняют. Хотя кое-где эти области могут и пересечься.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.01.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> По ходу возникают такие вопросы -- совместимы ли наука и буддизм ? можно ли одним объять другое?


Как я понял, буддизм - изучение уже узнанного. Как в институте.

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91...B8%D0%B7%D0%BC




> Будда утверждал, что его учение не является божественным откровением, а получено им через медитативное созерцание собственного духа и всех вещей. 
> ....
> Будда указывал, что принимать его учение необходимо только посредством проверки через собственный опыт: «Не принимайте моё учение просто из веры или из уважения ко мне. Подобно тому, как купец на базаре при покупке золота проверяет его: нагревает, плавит, режет — чтобы убедиться в его подлинности, так же проверяйте и моё учение, и только убедившись в его истинности, принимайте его!»[10][11].


Способы изучения от метанауки: медитация. созерцание... 
http://lib.icr.su/node/2403

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.04.2017), Дмитрий Рыбаков (21.01.2016)

----------


## Руфус

> Буддизм считает, что коренной проблемой является неведение относительно природы вещей. И устранение неведения является основной работой адептов над собой. Картина получается обратная -- темная поляна неведения в мире, наполненом смыслом и светом. Задача адепта - искоренить неведение, что бы увидеть естественную истину. И что будет, когда неведение будет устранено ? -- жизнь станет легче, понятнее, осмысленнее. Как вам такая мысль ?


Получается, чтобы темная поляна неведения наполнилась светом надо "Постигаешь главное [высшее] - автоматически постигаешь и все остальное". Главное (высшее) я думаю это Дхарма. Кто постиг Дхарму тот в свете. Как вы думаете?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....
> 
> По ходу возникают такие вопросы - совместимы ли наука и буддизм ?


Вполне думаю совместимы. 
Так, как пример: эвклидова и неэвклидовы геометрии - вполне совместимы. Разница лишь в одной недоказуемой аксиоме, которая делает эвклидову нереально плоской хоть и работающей для определённых целей и которую если убрать получаются другие геометрии также вполне работающие и решающие вопросы в других сферах.

Так наука и буддизм вполне совместимы. Разница лишь в одной недоказуемой аксиоме - происхождения сознания\ума из материи (точнее даже сказать: возникновение ума из соединения материи, умственного из материального), которая делает науку немного ограниченной хоть и прекрасно работающей в определённых областях знания и которую если убрать то получится наука способная решать вопросы и в других сферах, в областях умственного.
В буддизме изначально не приняли аксиому о происхождении сознания\ума из материи(которая также присутствовала в Индии в виде разнообразных учений чарваков) и создали науку работы с умом, со своей методологией, областями применения, инструментами, целями.

Между буддизмом и наукой нет противоречий, просто они работают в разных плоскостях опыта и сферах применения.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (28.09.2017)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Между буддизмом и наукой нет противоречий, просто они работают в разных плоскостях опыта и сферах применения.


недавно встретил аналог двойного слепого контроля в буддизме.
при обнаружении терма, спрятанного в уме или пространстве - двое, кто его нашел должны независимо записать текст или образ, потом встретиться и сверить свои находки

----------

Владимир Николаевич (28.09.2017), Дубинин (28.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> недавно встретил аналог двойного слепого контроля в буддизме.
> при обнаружении терма, спрятанного в уме или пространстве - двое, кто его нашел должны независимо записать текст или образ, потом встретиться и сверить свои находки


Во время переноса буддизма в Тибет были разработаны общий терминологически-смысловой аппарат, методики и правила переводов,  а также многоступенчатая проверка качества перевода. Это всё было поставлено под очень серьёзный контроль государственных комиссий состоявших как из тибетских, так и индийских учёных.

Одним из последних этапов проверки качества перевода было - обратный перевод, другим переводчиком, проверяемого  текста  на язык оригинала и сверка полученного обратного  перевода с оригинальным текстом.
 Должно было быть полное соответствие.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Во время переноса буддизма в Тибет были разработаны общий терминологически-смысловой аппарат, методики и правила переводов,  а также многоступенчатая проверка качества перевода. Это всё было поставлено под очень серьёзный контроль государственных комиссий состоявших как из тибетских, так и индийских учёных.


Откуда тогда такие, мягко говоря, неточности как, к примеру, "падающие волоски", в которые обратилось санскр. _кешондука_, или искажённые толкования _авеник_ Будды (см. давнюю дискуссию здесь: https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post315086 и далее)?
И это только то, что случайно попалось на глаза мне самому...




> Одним из последних этапов проверки качества перевода было - обратный перевод, другим переводчиком, проверяемого  текста  на язык оригинала и сверка полученного обратного  перевода с оригинальным текстом.
>  Должно было быть полное соответствие.


Если в рез-те такой манипуляции будет получено полное соответствие, значит, имели место подтасовки. Это кому угодно любой толковый переводчик скажет. А Ваше наивное категоричное предположение основывается просто на том, что сами Вы никогда серьёзно переводами не занимались...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

:Smilie: 
Могу лишь улыбнуться.

Какже некоторым признания своей правоты и значимости хочется. И как чувства обиды смолчать не дают. Да так, что даже какбы невзначай подменяют обсуждение тех тибетский переводов, обсуждением нынешних английских  :Smilie: 

Мира Вам уважаемый Юй Кан, Счастья и Радости !
И пусть именно клешы нирваны достигают.

И кстати положительные отзывы о деятельности и методиках тех тибетских переводчиков в общем и о методе обратной проверки в частности - есть и у дипломированных учёных переводчиков востоковедов санскритологов, людей не только переводящих со словарём, но и свободно читающих санскритские тексты с листа и свободно говорящих на санскрите.
Так что никаких аргументов Вы и не привели, лишь в очередной раз вспыхнули на меня в свойственной Вам манере.

(п.с. вообще это довольно забавно выглядит, то, как часто Вы сами на Себя ссылаетесь в своих сообщениях)

----------


## Юй Кан

Володенька, Вы опять перешли на личность оппонента вместо возражений фактами по существу.
(Это не говоря о том, что _жи_ и _ши_ никогда не пишутся через _ы_...)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Отнюдь, всё что надо привёл:
Наличие положительного мнения дипломированных специалистов, в противовес мнению аматора.

Плюс:
Факт подмены темы обсуждения, что здравомыслящими людьми ещё в древних Индиях считалось грубейшим нарушением и приводило к дисквалификации участника обсуждения.

(уже вместо Володи - Володенька. Забавно )))

----------


## Фил

Вот почему у А.Ф.Лосева в переводах с древнегреческого никакого крипто-православия нет?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Возвращаясь к отношению науки и буддизма, можно заметить, что традиционно в буддизме никогда небыло противопоставления: буддизм-наука.
И то и то считалось наукой, различения касалось лишь понимания, что есть отрасли науки занимающиеся внешним, а есть отрасль занимающаяся внутренним: тобишь то что и можно обозначить - буддизм.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Отнюдь, всё что надо привёл:
> Наличие положительного мнения дипломированных специалистов, в противовес мнению аматора.


Названное Вами "наличием мнения дипломированных..." -- пустой звук. Где кон-крет-ны-е имена и цитаты? Это одно.
Второе: само по себе нормирование будд. терминологии -- штука замечательная. Однако она не спасает -- де-факто -- от ошибок/неточностей при переводе или толковании терминов, конкретные примеры чего я и привёл.
Ведь перевод -- это не наука, а ис-кус-ство. : )

Заодно: _идеальных_ переводов или переводчиков не бывает. Мне за двадцать лет работы над переводами, аматорской в любом смысле, чего аз никогда не скрываю, -- при двух изданных книгах с моими переводами (с англ. и древнекит.), приходилось встречать ошибки/неточности даже у авторитетнейших мастеров. И ничего странного или страшного: не ошибается тот, кто... И всё такое. : )




> Плюс:
> Факт подмены темы обсуждения, что здравомыслящими людьми ещё в древних Индиях считалось грубейшим нарушением и приводило к дисквалификации участника обсуждения.


Применительно к Вашему мнению о переводах (никто ведь Вас, как обычно, за язык не тянул, правда?) -- нет даже темы для обсуждения. При том, что к наименованию треда это мнение -- никаким боком. И так -- не только в этом треде.
Не заметили этого за собой ни здесь, вспомнив вдруг об "Индиях" и желаемой дисквалификации оппонента? : )




> (уже вместо Володи - Володенька. Забавно )))


Да нормально: ласково выразился. : ) Чем дальше, тем наивнее Ваши посты (касательно идеализации тибетских переводчиков и абстрактных претензий к переводчикам западным, уж не упоминая голословных негодований по поводу сущ-ния деификации Будды в тиб. буддизме (введите в поисковик "деификация Будды"?) или попыток ревизии переводов пал./санскр. терминов на русский). Да и вообще -- голословные претензии на знание, полученное, якобы, от неких неупоминаемых конкретно наставников -- при отсутствии переводческого опыта, незнакомстве с текстами хотя бы в переводах на русский, да ещё и пренебрежительном к ним отношении...

Вообще с априорной иронией отношусь к персонам, регистрирующимся с именем-отчеством, без фамилии и вообще какой-то личностной конкретики (возраст, место, род занятий).
"Он уважать себя заставил"... на пустом (см. выше) месте, да? : ) Вот и улыбаюсь...
Приятно, если оно и Вас улыбнуло. : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....
> Вообще с априорной иронией отношусь к персонам, регистрирующимся с именем-отчеством, без фамилии и вообще какой-то личностной конкретики (возраст, место, род занятий).
> "Он уважать себя заставил"... на пустом (см. выше) месте, да? : ) Вот и улыбаюсь...
> Приятно, если оно и Вас улыбнуло. : )


 :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

:Big Grin:

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.09.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> теперь Вы уже знаете почему пишу сообщения какие Вам не нравятся и буду продолжать писать


При чём тут эмоциональные "нравится", "не нравится"...
Вижу ошибку -- показываю, в чём она состоит. Поймёте Вы лично, о чём речь и в чём ошибка (как правило -- системная), или нет -- не суть, ибо общаемся публично. Так -- не только с Вами.
Когда вижу, что диалог ушёл во флуд или пошли эксклюзивные аргументум ад хоминем, -- прекращаю это дело. Практически без эмоций. Вы это должны помнить.

Удалённый же Вами Ваш же текстик -- именно флуд с переходом на... и проявлением полного непонимания того поста, за который я поставил "Спасибо" Валерию Родионову, выразив тем самым ему уважение/почтение. 
А Вы его, бывшего монахом лесной традиции, зачем-то (зачем, к слову?) взялись там учить "правильному буддизму"... Ну разве не глупость? (Вопрос -- риторический.)

В общем, пишите, что хотите. : ) Сочту нужным -- отвечу.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> При чём тут эмоциональные "нравится", "не нравится"...
> Вижу ошибку -- показываю, в чём она состоит. Поймёте Вы лично, о чём речь и в чём ошибка (как правило -- системная), или нет -- не суть, ибо общаемся публично. Так -- не только с Вами.
> Когда вижу, что диалог ушёл во флуд или пошли эксклюзивные аргументум ад хоминем, -- прекращаю это дело. Практически без эмоций. Вы это должны помнить.
> 
> Удалённый же Вами Ваш же текстик -- именно флуд с переходом на... и проявлением полного непонимания того поста, за который я поставил "Спасибо" Валерию Родионову, выразив тем самым ему уважение/почтение. 
> А Вы его, бывшего монахом лесной традиции, зачем-то (зачем, к слову?) взялись там учить "правильному буддизму"... Ну разве не глупость? (Вопрос -- риторический.)
> 
> В общем, пишите, что хотите. : ) Сочту нужным -- отвечу.


Просто Вы Дхарму вообще не знаете, всего лишь пару раз соприкоснулись, да и то уже  с сформированными не буддийскими взглядами, а всё тудаже - поучать других сами не зная чему.

А то, как Вы ведёте диалоги, помнят все кто с Вами хоть раз пытался общаться, не только я.
Но видать только я продолжаю, остальные уже поняли, что бесполезно.

И кстати Вы так любите указывать другим, что  на личность переходят, так возьмите любой диалог в котором Вы участвовали, и везде это начинается с перехода на личность в Ваших сообщениях.
И Вы ещё много чего указываете другим, что им делать, аргументируя это лишь своим возрастом, а не буддийским опытом и опытом применение этого в жизни.

Может  всё же хоть чтото буддийское начнёте с себя, чего другим предлагаете, что Вам в том удалённом сообщении и посоветовал. А так как сообщение было лично Вам то и потом удали. Но раз ума не хватило и Вы ответили, то  я и Вам сейчас отвечаю. 
Вы любите обличать, вот и начнём с Вас.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> *Просто Вы Дхарму вообще не знаете, всего лишь пару раз соприкоснулись, да и то уже  с сформированными не буддийскими взглядами, а всё тудаже - поучать других сами не зная чему.*
> 
> А то, как Вы ведёте диалоги, помнят все кто с Вами хоть раз пытался общаться, не только я.
> Но видать только я продолжаю, остальные уже поняли, что бесполезно.


 Что ни слово,то перл!!
Николаич,а не прямая ли это проекция?помню давеча Вашу лекцию в дискуссии о знаках,где Вы уткнув перст в небеси и про И Цзин и про знаки и про все все все.И это человеку который пару десятков лет как в теме ,куда впадает Волга!! :Facepalm:  :Wink:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Николаич,а не прямая ли это проекция?помню давеча Вашу лекцию в дискуссии о знаках,где Вы уткнув перст в небеси и про И Цзин и про знаки и про все все все.И это человеку который пару десятков лет как в теме ,куда впадает Волга!!


Вообщето там я практически полностью процитировал лекцию одного уважаемого учёного, дипломированного специалиста, преподающего в СПбГУ.
Вообще мало отсебяны пишу, но жонглировать цитатами как циган солнцем - не сторонник, ибо буддист  :Smilie: 

В теме - понятие растяжимое. Все мы здесь в теме и уже не один десяток  не только Вы, вот только соответствующего образования - у единиц. Да и в теме можно быть, как в месиве каши с винегретом и борщом в придачу.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Вообщето там я практически полностью процитировал лекцию одного уважаемого учёного, дипломированного специалиста, преподающего в СПбГУ.
> Вообще мало отсебяны пишу, но жонглировать цитатами как циган солнцем - не сторонник, ибо буддист 
> 
> В теме - понятие растяжимое. Все мы здесь в теме и уже не один десяток  не только Вы, вот только соответствующего образования - у единиц. Да и в теме можно быть, как в месиве каши с винегретом и борщом в придачу.


А я,вообще то,Это принес с семинара В.В.Иванова,что по круче СпбГУ.Уже без Топорова и многия другие.И заканчивайте нападки на цыган.Антисемит несчастный!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А я,вообще то,Это принес с семинара В.В.Иванова,что по круче СпбГУ.Уже без Топорова и многия другие.И заканчивайте нападки на цыган.Антисемит несчастный!


Это нападки на жонглирование цитатами.

----------

Шуньяананда (30.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А я,вообще то,Это принес с семинара В.В.Иванова,что по круче СпбГУ.!


Немного другое направление.
Исследования Вяч. Вс. Иванова посвящены исторической и сравнительной лингвистике, прежде всего индоевропейских языков.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Немного другое направление.
> Исследования Вяч. Вс. Иванова посвящены исторической и сравнительной лингвистике, прежде всего индоевропейских языков.


Николаич,а как насчет семиотики,забыли или не знали ,что есть такая наука??И В.В.Иванов,как и Лотман как бы семинарчики такие проводили!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Николаич,а как насчет семиотики,забыли или не знали ,что есть такая наука??И В.В.Иванов,как и Лотман как бы семинарчики такие проводили!!


Семиотика это по сути всё на основе и внутри индоевропеистики.

Это не синология.

Есть большая разница между этими языковыми семьями. Возможно даже параллельное возникновение.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> *Семиотика это по сути всё на основе и внутри индоевропеистики.
> 
> Это не синология.*
> 
> Есть большая разница между этими языковыми семьями. Возможно даже параллельное возникновение.


Николаич!!!Вы это серьезно!!!Это же Андроны едут!!И Вы мне лекции читали.При полной собственной безграмотности..Не знает что такое семиотика,а учит!!!

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Николаич!!!Вы это серьезно!!!Это же Андроны едут!!И Вы мне лекции читали.При полной собственной безграмотности..Не знает что такое семиотика,а учит!!!


В том то и дело, что понятия западной семиотики не применимы в китаистике.
Хоть  семиотика и использует понятие - знак.

Как нпр. не применимы гипотезы общего мифа, архетипов и т.п. - это всё внутри индоевропеистики развивалось.

Находимые малые параллели не больше чем то что в языкознании принято называть - созвучие.
Внешняя схожесть при различной основе и  развитии.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> В том то и дело, что понятия западной семиотики не применимы в китаистике.
> Хоть  семиотика и использует понятие - знак.


 нельзя же защищаясь,такое писать!!Не усугубляйте свое невежество.Уверен,что вы не очень в курсе по последним разработкам в И-Цзин.И в междисциплинарных областяк,как все буквоеды,путаетесь..Ничего в этом нет страшного.Но рамзы не путайте..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> нельзя же защищаясь,такое писать!!Не усугубляйте свое невежество.Уверен,что вы не очень в курсе по последним разработкам в И-Цзин.И в междисциплинарных областяк,как все буквоеды,путаетесь..Ничего в этом нет страшного.Но рамзы не путайте..


Мы с Вами не в рамс перекидываемся  :Smilie: 
Так что друг потише,  здесь всё же далеко не картёжники и арестанты.

А если ближе к теме, то немного слежу за научной мыслью в этом направлении.
Подход компаративистики на данный момент неявляется всеобщим и применим лишь к определённым родственным системам. И возможен лишь только там где есть прослеживаемые прямые причинноследственные связи исследуемых языков, воззрений и т.д., только там где есть некое отдалённое во времени общее основание. И то чем родство более отдалённое во времени, тем больше возникает возможность ошибок в понимании схожего по форме но разного по содержанию.
Отсюда и наличие разных семиотик и семиотических школ. В Китае и для китаистики - своя, на условном Западе и для индоевропеистики - своя.

----------

Шуньяананда (30.09.2017)

----------


## Балдинг

> ... того поста, за который я поставил "Спасибо" Валерию Родионову, выразив тем самым ему уважение/почтение.


Здравствуйте, Юй Кан!
Три раза перелистал тему и не увидел поста Валерия Родионова. Или имелся в виду пост в другой теме?
Не могли бы дать ссылку на упомянутый пост?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Здравствуйте, Юй Кан!
> Три раза перелистал тему и не увидел поста Валерия Родионова. Или имелся в виду пост в другой теме?
> Не могли бы дать ссылку на упомянутый пост?


https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post795207

----------

Балдинг (30.09.2017)

----------

